# Meet Bree



## Signature Farms (Nov 23, 2012)

This is Bree. 









She's a one year old [on Dec 1st!] German Shep/Australian Shep mix I adopted from a rescue in Orlando. 

In October she tore her ACL and had to have surgery. One of my co-workers told me that was a waste of money, spending that much for surgery for a young dog. That if it was his dog, he'd have it put down and get another. I told him he was horrible... Bree is a member of the family! Of course I'd pay for the surgery! And yes, it was definitely worth it. She is healing really really well and should be back to full activity in four weeks. They originally said she might be out of commission for up to 6 months, but at her x-ray check up yesterday they said she's healing rapidly ahead of schedule! She's always been such an over-achiever! She'll have close to 100% functionality in her leg!

Bree has the sweetest personality ever. She just loves to be petted and cuddled and is so trusting and happy to see you and loves the company of people. And she is SO FLUFFY. I love the Aussie fluff!

Bree is my only other pet besides my Bettas.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I would have punched that person. I love your dog.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Bree is a beautiful dog. I would have done exactly the same thing as you did with the surgery.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I agree all animals deserve a life espsically the young.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Aw she is wonderful! If anything, young dogs heal faster than an old dog. You did the right thing, nobody argues with that. Some people are just ignorant. She looks soft  She must have the energy of the aussie? She looks very alert.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I wonder how your co-worker would feel if the insurance compamy rejected paying for life saving surgery. Then said that the Co-worker was too new to the place.


----------



## Signature Farms (Nov 23, 2012)

She definitely has the energy of an Aussie! It was really hard trying to get her to be calm in the weeks after the surgery. She wasn't allowed to put any weight on her leg at all so she couldn't run/play. I had to use a sling when taking her out so she wouldn't walk on that leg. There was a LOT of after care following the surgery, but she is worth it!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I hope your dog does well.


----------



## pittipuppylove (Feb 23, 2012)

Aww, Bree's adorable! My pup just had his ACL (and a partially ruptured medial miniscus) repaired a couple days ago - it's amazing how well they recover!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

She's a beautiful dog!


----------



## FoodFish (Nov 10, 2012)

I love the god.

I am pretty sad right now. I've seen a dog on the streets with problems on his leg and wanted to help or take in-doors. I already have 4 cats and staying in rent, so what could I do? I'll go to the doctor tomorrow morning and see if his leg is ok or not.


----------



## Signature Farms (Nov 23, 2012)

Thank you! And she is healing so well that the vet said she should be back to full activity in a few weeks! 

Pittipuppylove, I hope your pup recovers very well from his/her surgery!


----------



## Bounce (May 26, 2012)

Bree's gorgeous! <3

Yay for adopting!


----------



## sunstar93 (Sep 6, 2012)

She's gorgeous!! I envy you for having such a pretty pup


----------

